# Spongiotic Dermatitis



## dlcomer

Does anyone know what the ICD-9 is for spongiotic dermatitis?  I can't find the exact wording in the book or through our coding software.  I have been using 692.9 because I can't find any other code.  Thanks......


----------



## mitchellde

it is the same one I get!


----------

